
The 39 Social Media Tools I’ll Use Today - mgrouchy
http://www.socialmediatoday.com/SMC/175340
======
thinkbohemian
I've never seen objective marketer before. I'm looking for tools that can let
me test my marketing on real people before i actually jump into it
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1132756> . Do you know if anything like
that exists?

